# False Eyelashes and Glasses?



## Nemo (Oct 15, 2008)

So I have been playing around with the idea of investigating how helpful false eyelashes would be for me. I have really small eyes and I really would love for them to show off more. But I actually wear glasses all time. Would it be worth it to play with eyelashes even though I wear glasses? Would the eyelashed bump up against the glasses? Thanks everyone!


----------



## laperle (Oct 15, 2008)

yes, they actually do. you should pick short ones and give them a try. my natural lashes are already long and sometimes even them bump up and make the glasses dirty. 

try to find shorter ones and cut their tips if necessary. buy a really cheap one, just for testing.

they really help drawing attention to the eyes, even though the glasses.


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 15, 2008)

I think you should test it out! It depends on how long and full the falsies are and they really do make a big difference. 

I have really short lashes and sometimes I wear falsies with glasses. But my problem is that my face is pretty flat.. I don't have a very prominent bridge on my nose and when I wear really intense falsies.. sometimes they bend against the lens when I blink LOL.


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 17, 2008)

yes!! i have glasses and always wear them. the only tip i would give is to get ones that arent TOO long, go for thicker, fuller fake lashes than reallly longer ones because they can get caught on the fames when you blink.


----------

